# Light 18" inch wheels...



## CoolWhite99 (Jan 29, 2002)

I was thinking about gettin some MM Evo or Moda r6 but I heard both were pretty heavy, so I dont know if i want to go that route....does anyone know of some lightweight/strong/fairly inexpensive rims that look good on a jetta? Thanks...and ya I've looked at alot of wheels using search, but most people don't post weight and such


----------



## dubber4life (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*

light weight + inexpensive = why the hell did I buy these?
Save your money and purchase some quality wheels you won't regret buying like the many people you see selling their wheels 2-3 weeks after they got em'


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*

Most cast wheels of that size are going to be from 25-30lbs.
If you're on a track all day, you'll notice the difference. Real world driving, I doubt you're going to "feel" the tenth of a second lost from 0-50 mph.
The realities of less unsprung wieght is absolutely true. But for average driving, even us...a 26lb wheel vs a 18lb wheel won't kill you.
My times below are on 18"s that as a w/t package, are 7 lbs heavier than stock 16" w/t packages. So you can still perform just fine.
If you want light and strong and 18"...get the word "inexpensive" out of the requirement list. It's not happening.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*

BBS CHs or Fiske 
or OZs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black_Magic (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*

Unfortunately lightweight, strong, & inexpensive don't go together when you are talking about wheels. As far as 18s, the stuff that comes to mind is: DTM Kreuz, OZ, SSR, & Volk (unfortunately all expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, but top notch quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ).


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Black_Magic)*

light weight wheels are pricey. Oz's are light for the most part, so are volk racing... but they arent really cheap.
i have EVO's now, you said you were concidering those, i'll tell you right now, they arent light, and they slow me down significantly... but they do look good


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*

PES Tuning makes some nice looking 18" wheels that are light and of good quality. Check em out at http://www.pes-tuning.com


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Deception)*

I love those rims...nice and subtle. The PES and the OZ Superleggeras are moderately light rims at a very fair price.


----------



## Regan (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (MINDGAME)*

Get Fikse or Advan's
Regan


----------



## sir_not_appearing (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Regan)*

OK. Don't laugh when you read this, but Centerline has some wheels that are 18" and super-light. I can't remember the exact specs, but my jaw dropped when I saw the weights in one of their ads. Centerline may be associated with RWD drag cars and such, but the "tuner"-style wheels in their ads weren't that bad and were super light.


----------



## CoolWhite99 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (sir_not_appearing)*

Thanks for the info guys...ya I figured I was going to be into it for quite a bit of money. Just was curious if there was a brand out there I had mysteriously passed over


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*

Use the search. On numerous occasions, Tire Rack has listed every wheel that they offer in every size by weight. Just find that list and pick the ones you want.


----------



## Black_Magic (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Use the search. On numerous occasions, Tire Rack has listed every wheel that they offer in every size by weight. Just find that list and pick the ones you want.[HR][/HR]​I've got a link to something like that: http://forums.audiworld.com/wheel/msgs/47519.phtml


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Black_Magic)*

OZ SuperLeggeras in 18x8in weight about 18.3lb, 18x7in weight 16.7lb. You can get them at about $320 a piece.


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (ROCKnRLR)*

BBS's.


----------



## superbleh (Jun 17, 2001)

Volks TE37 18 " only weigh 17 lbs..


----------



## Dub_PRIME (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (superbleh)*

SSR GT1's 18"s are around 17.8-18.0lbs


----------



## itg2001 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (sir_not_appearing)*

The centerline RPM! I was looking at these in 19" and they weighed under 15lbs. and cost $290. You can get them in white, black and polished. They kinda look like S4 wheels, not a bad deal. 










[Modified by itg2001, 8:14 PM 5-20-2002]


----------



## SilverGolf1.8t (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*









I was maybe going to get these??
18x8 and only 20lbs..... (wheel only)


----------



## KJ-VR6 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CoolWhite99)*

SSR Comps baby! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 18x8 1 piece forged, 14lbs each! Oh, and to the one that said you wouldn't notice the difference in real world driving between a light weight and normal wheel...I think its safe to assume you are not speaking from personal experience!!


----------



## quicksand (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (KJ-VR6)*

sexiest wheels on earth. BBS CH , I just saw them in real life 19" on a BMW and I was friggin drooling like a mfer. Obviously fikse, and kinesis if instead of blood you have platinum!


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (quicksand)*

BBS "CHunkies" are not at all lightweight. 23lbs for an 18" wheel.
These are lightweight, lighter than my stock 16" RXII's.


----------



## GTIRS (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

I have the O.Z. Cronos Evolution that are 18'' and wiegh 19 lbs. My stock GTI GLX 16 inchers with tires wiegh 40 lbs my O.Z. are 44lbs, not a big difference considering I have much better traction, looks, handling, and went up 2 wheel sizes. P.S you get what you pay for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

Wow! Are those Fikse FM10's?? I love those wheels...anyhow I've got the PES Grand Prix's and love them to death!! They are fairly strong and inredibly light... Approx 19lbs for an 18" wheel...and they are not super-expensive..


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bora18t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow! Are those Fikse FM10's?? I love those wheels....[HR][/HR]​Yes sir


----------



## typoon (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

how bout the BBS wheels from the 337?


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BBS "CHunkies" are not at all lightweight. 23lbs for an 18" wheel.
[HR][/HR]​According to my scale, they're 22 lbs each at 18x8.5. I don't know of many 18x8.5 wheels that weigh less than 22 lbs. Not the lightest, but there aren't many that are lighter at the same size.


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

Here are some of the lightest 18s you can get, RH CP-035R


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

quote:[HR][/HR]According to my scale, they're 22 lbs each at 18x8.5. I don't know of many 18x8.5 wheels that weigh less than 22 lbs. Not the lightest, but there aren't many that are lighter at the same size.[HR][/HR]​At 22-23 lbs, they are not "lightweight," just another run of the mill 18" wheel. You said it yourself, there are some that are lighter, those are the true lightweight 18's.
Edit: As listed above, OZ and PES make two 18" wheels which weigh in at <20lbs.


[Modified by Bryan S, 11:12 PM 5-20-2002]


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

I recently went from the stock 17" Montes to 18" TSW, Sumitomo tires and here are the results.
My jump off the line has suffered a little. Not too much.
My ride is smoother, firmer and more comfortable than stock.
I have 0 regrets.


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
At 22-23 lbs, they are not "lightweight," just another run of the mill 18" wheel. You said it yourself, there are some that are lighter, those are the true lightweight 18's.
[HR][/HR]​My definition of "lightweight" is "lighter than most." Considering that I can only name a few 18" wheels that are lighter than a BBS CH, that fits the definition. On top of that, there are even FEWER 18x8.5 wheels that weigh less. 
And even if you don't agree that they're "lightweight", you surely cannot stand there and say that they're "CHUNKIE". Not only are they lighter than most 18s, they're even lighter than most 17s.


----------



## golfivgti (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (houstonspeedfreek)*

does anyone know what does the RH cp-035r weight??
and what about the size?? i want 8x18' et 33~35 pcd 5/100
who can tell me


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (golfivgti)*

PES-Tuning...barely 20 lbs. 18x8 and rare....







ciao



















[Modified by chrisddo, 2:44 AM 5-21-2002]


----------



## sypher808 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (chrisddo)*

If you want rare and light, there is a group buy for silver OZ Superleggera's on Audizine.com in the classifieds. They are different than the normal anthracite wheels offered in the US.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My definition of "lightweight" is "lighter than most." Considering that I can only name a few 18" wheels that are lighter than a BBS CH, that fits the definition. On top of that, there are even FEWER 18x8.5 wheels that weigh less. 
And even if you don't agree that they're "lightweight", you surely cannot stand there and say that they're "CHUNKIE". Not only are they lighter than most 18s, they're even lighter than most 17s. [HR][/HR]​Whatever floats your boat, it's semantics really. I'll stand here and say they're "CHunky" all day though, I don't have to defend my purchase of an average weight 18" wheel.
There's now 3 wheels listed in this thread which are lighter, and we haven't even touched on big name wheels such as Kinesis, HRE, Volk, etc because your average Vortexer doesn't have the money to go put them on his car and report the weight.


[Modified by Bryan S, 7:37 AM 5-21-2002]


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (chrisddo)*

Heh, nice, looks alot like mine...except mine's black...anyhow I'm getting some small chips and clearcoat peeling on mine...what do you think of black powdercoated PES 18x8's????


----------



## vdub07 (Apr 15, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (sypher808)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want rare and light, there is a group buy for silver OZ Superleggera's on Audizine.com in the classifieds.[HR][/HR]​where? I couldn't find it.


----------



## mintyfresh (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (vdub07)*

Try this link: http://www.wheelweights.net/ It has a ton of different wheels and sizes with the weights for all







!
BTW I couldn't fine the audizine link either...


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whatever floats your boat, it's semantics really. I'll stand here and say they're "CHunky" all day though, I don't have to defend my purchase of an average weight 18" wheel.
There's now 3 wheels listed in this thread which are lighter, and we haven't even touched on big name wheels such as Kinesis, HRE, Volk, etc because your average Vortexer doesn't have the money to go put them on his car and report the weight.
[HR][/HR]​Bryan, maybe your idea of a lightweight wheel is clouded because you have one of the FEW ultra-lighweight wheels out there. Personally I'm a good bit familiar with the HRE line of wheels (I think we even spoke in person about them at one time) and I know about Kinesis, et al. I'm very well aware of the benefits of these ultra light and ultra stong wheels. However, to call the BBS CH chunky is quite off kilter. Like Overdrive stated, there are only a handful of manufacturers with "better" wheels, but that's it...a handful. Out of ALL the many wheels out there for our application the BBS CH falls into the top 15 for weight, strength, and in many cirlces aesthetics. The freaking things are used in many GT motorsport circles even over the fully forged BBS wheels!
To put things in more of a perspective your Fiske wheels weigh ~20.8 lbs (assuming you have the 18x8 and not the 18x9.5) and the CH weighs ~22lbs. So you are calling a wheel only 1.2lbs heavier than yours chunky? Doesn't make any sense to me. That amount of weight is insignificant for daily driving and probably many motorsport situations. You as a driver can put on more than 1.2lbs naturally from day to day.
In extreme situations you have a point about the lightweight wheels, but to say that a wheel only slightly heavier than yours is fat is wrong. I mean your wheel is the heaviest of the Fiske wheels by more than 1.2lbs...does it make your wheel chunky? No, and neither is the CH.


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (einsig)*

To back up einsig's claim of CHs used in motorsports, here's a shot taken at a recent Ferrari Challenge in Richmond, VA:








Maybe the original photographer (g-1 or Pho King) can throw some shots up of the cars ALL having BBS CHs on them throughout the event.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (einsig)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bryan, maybe your idea of a lightweight wheel is clouded because you have one of the FEW ultra-lighweight wheels out there.[HR][/HR]​That is very true, I won't disagree there.
quote:[HR][/HR]The freaking things are used in many GT motorsport circles even over the fully forged BBS wheels![HR][/HR]​Absolutely! (I think Champion ditched them on the S4 this year though in favor of OZ) I never pointed fingers to BBS quality, I was only disputing the lightweight label...and as I said it's all semantics. You're even correct above, I'm biased because I do have one of the lighter weight wheels out there.
quote:[HR][/HR]To put things in more of a perspective your Fiske wheels weigh ~20.8 lbs (assuming you have the 18x8 and not the 18x9.5) and the CH weighs ~22lbs. So you are calling a wheel only 1.2lbs heavier than yours chunky? Doesn't make any sense to me. That amount of weight is insignificant for daily driving and probably many motorsport situations. You as a driver can put on more than 1.2lbs naturally from day to day.[HR][/HR]​Nah, mine are only 17x7.5, I wanted to retain a lightweight wheel and a larger amount of sidewall for the harsh NE roads.
Thanks for the level headed discussion. Take it easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nah, mine are only 17x7.5, I wanted to retain a lightweight wheel and a larger amount of sidewall for the harsh NE roads.[HR][/HR]​So your 17" weighs roughly 18.5 lbs and you call a 22lb 18x8.5 wheel chunky? The CH is only available with a 8.5" width for a 17" diameter, still larger than your wheel. It weighs in about 1.5-2lbs (depending on source) more than your 17x7.5". I would bet that if the CH were in a 17x7.5" pattern it would be within 1lb of your wheel.
Just trying to keep things objective here.


----------



## g-1 (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

yes...the ferrari challenge was sweet. all of the ferarri's had BBS CH's on them.


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (g-1)*

What about the DTM wheels...18's will weigh about 19-20 lbs per wheel
They are pretty light wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (einsig)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So your 17" weighs roughly 18.5 lbs and you call a 22lb 18x8.5 wheel chunky? The CH is only available with a 8.5" width for a 17" diameter, still larger than your wheel. It weighs in about 1.5-2lbs (depending on source) more than your 17x7.5". I would bet that if the CH were in a 17x7.5" pattern it would be within 1lb of your wheel.
Just trying to keep things objective here.[HR][/HR]​I'm trying to wrap up my involvement here because there isn't anything being added here....We're not talking about 40lb bricks, most wheels are within roughly the 14-27 lb range so we're always going to be talking a few pounds here or there.
My point, for the last time, is that in my estimation a 23lb 18" BBS CH does not fall into the category of lightweight. I'd also bet that the CH's used in motorsport are not the same wheel that you can purchase from Tirerack, therefore are even lighter.
Also my wheels weigh 17.5lbs, not 18.5.


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

You have to be kidding me. MOST 18" wheels are WELL over 23 lbs. For every 18" wheel that you can name that's under 20 lbs, I can find fifty 18" wheels that are over 23 lbs. It should be pretty obvious that your average 18" wheel (regardless of width) is going to be in the 23+ lbs. range.
This is a rundown of all 18" wheels available for the MK4 VW at Tire Rack:
16-17 LBS
18X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT1 $399.00
18X8 5-100 ET32 SSR COMP 439.00
18-19 LBS
18X8 5-100 ET32 PFS BBS RC 465.00
18X8 5-100 ET32 PFS BBS RC 509.00
18X8 5-100/112 OZ CRONO EVO 275.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 EFS OZ SL 350.00
20-21 LBS
18X8.5 5-100 ET32 PFS BBS CH* 415.00 (in stock)
18X8 5-100 ET35 MFS BOR T-S# 169.00 (one set left)
18X8 5-100 ET35 SSR INT# 299.00
22-23 LBS
18X7.5 5-100/110 ET40 ASA JS5 179.00
18X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 179.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MFS BOR T-R 185.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MFS BOR T-VS 229.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM ACTIONSPT 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 SE TEKNO 169.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2 59.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 5 159.00
24-25 LBS
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI S5# 189.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 CB57 ATI S5 349.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 CB57 ATI S5# 189.00
18X8 5-100/112 ET35 SEN RG# 109.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM ACTION 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM AVIA II 349.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM AVIA 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM CELLO# 169.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM IMPERA 259.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM11-2# 169.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM UNO 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 339.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 459.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 3PC SSR GT3 519.00
26-27 LBS
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI RIVA2PC 399.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI FLASH 269.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI FLASH SP 279.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI ALP 269.00
18X8.5 5-100 ET35 MM CUP3S 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EMOT SSL 259.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EVO5 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EVO5 359.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM SPID# 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM SPID 179.00
18X7 5-100 ET30 MODA R3 239.00
18X8.5 5-100 ET38 MODA R4 289.00
18X8 5-100 ET25 MODA R6 229.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ VELA 2PC* 495.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ VELA 3PC* 694.00
Now, I agree that Tire Rack doesn't carry everything, but they carry a good selection of wheels. You might be able to say, "Well, they don't carry Kinesis, HRE, or blah blah blah." But I can easily say, "Well, they don't carry WalMart, Pep Boys, or blah blah either." Point is, this is good representation of the 18" wheel market. As such, take a look at the facts. The BBS CH is top 10 out of 50 different 18" wheels. If that's not light enough for you, check this - it's the LIGHTEST 18x8.5 wheel available.
Just do the math. It doesn't make any sense to say that an 18x8.5 wheel is CHUNKY, or even average, when it's easily lighter than MOST 18" wheels and probably among the LIGHTEST of all 18x8.5 wheels (I don't think there's been a single 18x8.5 wheel presented in this thread that weighs less). 
This discussion ends here.


[Modified by Overdrive, 5:13 PM 5-21-2002]


----------



## turbo_glf (Mar 9, 2002)

I would say just save up for the ssr Comps. They are light as hell and they don't look half bad. Very much worth your money.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

quote:[HR][/HR] You might be able to say, "Well, they don't carry Kinesis, HRE, or blah blah blah." But I can easily say, "Well, they don't carry WalMart, Pep Boys, or blah blah either." Point is, this is good representation of the 18" wheel market. As such, take a look at the facts. The BBS CH is top 10 out of 50 different 18" wheels. If that's not light enough for you, check this - it's the LIGHTEST 18x8.5 wheel available.[HR][/HR]​This discussion ends here.
[Modified by Overdrive, 5:13 PM 5-21-2002][/QUOTE]
Frankly I don't know why you're taking this so seriously...maybe you feel the need to defend your purchase, I don't know








I've said before, it really doesn't matter...there's lighter wheels out there, and I'm not going to get starry eyed and drool when some one says, "Look at my lightweight CH's."
My last question is whether you actually weighed YOUR CH? BBS misrepresented the CH weight as 23 lbs...here's some food for thought. I think the discussion ends...right about.......here.








































You can't see the entire wheel unfortunately, but I presume you know what a CH looks like from all angles, and even small portions of the shape. There's an entire thread on Audiworld, feel free to take a gander.


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

I'm not defending my purchase at all. Weight played a VERY small part in my choice of these wheels. As far as my purchase goes, these wheels could have been 10 lbs or 40 lbs. It would not have mattered.
HOWEVER, for the sake of this argument, the weight does matter. I'm defending the FACTS. Yes, I have this personal problem with people who make statements that have no basis and/or are contradictory to factual information. And the facts are right here for everybody to see that you have no basis whatsoever to call these wheels "CHUNKY".
And yes, as I've ALREADY mentioned, I've weighed my wheels. All 4 of them clocked in at approximately 22 lbs.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm defending the FACTS. Yes, I have this personal problem with people who make statements that have no basis and/or are contradictory to factual information. And the facts are right here for everybody to see that you have no basis whatsoever to call these wheels "CHUNKY"[HR][/HR]​Well looks like you have no personal problem with me, because I just posted some pictures showing factual information. Those pictures speak volumes as far as I'm concerned...Audiworld thread.


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Well looks like you have no personal problem with me, because I just posted some pictures showing factual information. Those pictures speak volumes as far as I'm concerned[HR][/HR]​Look, if you want to start another thread about the validity of BBS's weight claims for Audi cars, go right ahead. If you do and start slinging around baseless comments, I will see you again. If not, maybe you learned something and there may be hope for you after all.
This thread is about the weight of 18" wheels for MK4 VWs. You made a comment about BBS CHs being "chunky". That is what I have a problem with. Through my extensive presentation of facts, I've proven that your comment holds no water. Game over.


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Look, if you want to start another thread about the validity of BBS's weight claims for Audi cars, go right ahead. If you do and start slinging around baseless comments, I will see you again. If not, maybe you learned something and there may be hope for you after all.
This thread is about the weight of 18" wheels for MK4 VWs. You made a comment about BBS CHs being "chunky". That is what I have a problem with. Through my extensive presentation of facts, I've proven that your comment holds no water. Game over.
[HR][/HR]​HAHA!!!! Oh geez my sides hurt.
You proved my comment holds no water?! How? By pasting what BBS marketing posts as a wheel weight and sharing what your scale read?
I just showed you 4 pictures and gave you a thread where fact proves that BBS is misrepresenting the CH weight. I also showed a calibrated scale and actual weights. My comments are niether "baseless" nor "slung."
"BBS weights for Audi cars?" Give me a break...I gave you too much credit. How different do you think Audi and VW BBS CH's are? Let me tell you, over in Germany at the BBS factory after the cast is formed for a CH, Audi wheels go one way to get drilled for 5x112, and VW wheels go another to be drilled for 5x100.
I can't believe I put this much effort into a thread with some one who is obviously completely clueless and igorant. I actually thought...nevermind.
Enjoy your chunky 25 pound wheels.


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

The CHs that they use for motorsports are much lighter, they are made of magnesium. Not your run of the mill aluminum CHs. I have picked up one of the wheels from the Champion Motorsports S4s and it was pretty feathery, the guy tossed it at me when handing it over and kinda stunned me when I caught it. It had to be less than 10 lbs, but I'm not sure.


----------



## CoolWhite99 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (houstonspeedfreek)*

I know I'm kinda bouncing back off what this thread has become....but anyone got picture's of OZ Crono on a jetta....I ran a search...found like one pict on a GTI..and not even a clean side shot :\ please?


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You proved my comment holds no water?! How? By pasting what BBS marketing posts as a wheel weight and sharing what your scale read?
[HR][/HR]​What in the world is your problem? How many times do I have to say this? You said the BBS CH is "chunky". That is WRONG by any definition of the word. It is PROVEN to be one of the lightest 18" wheels available for MK4 VWs and PROVEN to be one of the lightest 18x8.5 wheels available for MK4 VW. 
Do you realize how ridiculous your statements are? It's like saying a 5'8" girl that weighs 100 lbs is "chunky". Yes, there are girls who are lighter at the same height, but it's plain-as-day obvious that she's NOT "chunky." It's absolutely ludicrous. 
And as for the validity of BBSs claims, that's an ENTIRELY different issue. You got smoked 6 ways from Sunday in this thread not only by me, but by einsig, too, so you're trying to throw something totally irrelevent into the mix to save face. Sorry, it doesn't work with me.
EVEN if your claim that these wheels are slightly heavier than advertised, they're still lighter than most. Which STILL proves that your use of "chunky" is 100% absolutely unjustified. 
BTW, the wheels on my car are BBS CH. They're 22 lbs each, and I'm not lying about it. I posted this weight a LONG time ago, because I didn't know how much they weighed and when I found out, I delivered the information to the public. 
I've had enough of this garbage. Everybody in the world knows that BBS doesn't make a heavy wheel. If you want to sling around crap that makes no sense for no reason, that's your own problem. If you want to start some kind of anti-BBS campaign, that's your own problem. I don't have the time or energy to shut down all of irrelevent crap you want to throw in this thread.



[Modified by Overdrive, 9:41 PM 5-21-2002]


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Overdrive)*

Geez. Sounds like somebody is trying to validate their purchase here. Let us all sit here for a minute and take a couple of things in. 
1.) Motorsport wheels are magnesium and are MUCH lighter than anything that would ever pass through the tirerack.
2.) The fact of the matter here is that the CH is nothing special when it comes to weight category(ies). You are comparing it to cheap azz wheels. If we are serious here....why not buy some kinesis wheels and or fikse wheels. If you are so hung on weight...why come in with a mass produced product and rave about how lightweight it is? The wheel is nothing special...bottom line. Then you proceed on and on with crap.....Bryan S is totally right here and it appears as if you are the one with the BBS complex. 
Plain and simple....you want lightweight.......you buy HIGH quality and that is the only way that you go. Go compare your CH's with some Mille Miglia's and compare the 25 to 28 lb. difference. GEEZUZ. Now I know why I stay away from this forum!


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (john green)*

Look people. I don't think Overdrive is defending his purchase. He said himself, if they were 10 or 40 lbs he still would have bought them!!! What he is defending is the fact that someone is saying his wheels are chunky and not lightweight when in fact the "lightweight" wheels that Bryan S are comparing to the CH are only 1.2lbs lighter (when comparing 18"x8.5 CH and 18"x8 Fiske FM10). Hardly enough to jump form lightweight to chunky.
No one is saying the CH is the lightest wheel out there, but it isa far cry from being chunky. It is a middle of the road lightweight wheel that looks simply amazing. I think that both myself and Overdrive were trying to show Bryan S that his claims were quite subjective. Plain and simple.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (john green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You are comparing it to cheap azz wheels. If we are serious here....why not buy some kinesis wheels and or fikse wheels. If you are so hung on weight...why come in with a mass produced product and rave about how lightweight it is? The wheel is nothing special...bottom line. [HR][/HR]​Kinesis, HRE, and Fikse are not as light as people think. Almost all of their 18s are over 20lbs. The Japanese wheels(SSR, Volk, etc.) are the lightest by far......


----------



## Bryan S (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (einsig)*

This thread lives!
quote:[HR][/HR]...Bryan S that his claims were quite subjective.[HR][/HR]​I admitted that long ago....but now I'm just flabergasted Overdrive can claim my comment holds no water when I just proved BBS misrepresents the weight of the 18x8.5" CH by 2lbs. Which places it into a different category as presented by Overdrive.
This discussion has become moot long ago, I just continue posting out of curiousity to see what will be said next. No hard feelings towards either Overdrive or Einsig, I think we can agree to disagree!


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

Its all about the bannana juice!


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (CorradoG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Its all about the bannana juice! [HR][/HR]​screw that. I am talkin' watermelonz.
BBS CH = HEAVY
Bottom line. 
quote:[HR][/HR] I admitted that long ago....but now I'm just flabergasted Overdrive can claim my comment holds no water when I just proved BBS misrepresents the weight of the 18x8.5" CH by 2lbs. Which places it into a different category as presented by Overdrive.[HR][/HR]​AGREED... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by john green, 12:16 PM 5-22-2002]


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (Bryan S)*

Bryan, no hard feelings here either and I'd really like this to just end. It's clear it's become some kind of pissing contest. I owuld like to add thought that the CH 18x8.5 HAS been weighed by Overdrive and they clocked in at 22lbs. BBS says they weight more than that, so I think they are overrating them.


----------



## skab1htk (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Light 18" inch wheels... (einsig)*

uhhh chs are like the heaviest nastiest wheel around and that bbs should be put out of buisness for even making such a wheel.


----------

